# Bus Day Riders



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't get a comprehensive answer for this so I'll just ask here. Is there a day rider that lets me use both Wessex and First bus services on the same day in zone 1? I've seen this and something called a Bristol Rider for zones 2&3 on Wessex website but not much else. I'm sure i've heard it exists but wanna make sure it does before I get on the bus, find out it doesn't and then be late for the job I've got because I'll have to get a first bus instead. Cheers.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2014)

does this help?


----------



## Thora (Feb 23, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I can't get a comprehensive answer for this so I'll just ask here. Is there a day rider that lets me use both Wessex and First bus services on the same day in zone 1? I've seen this and something called a Bristol Rider for zones 2&3 on Wessex website but not much else. I'm sure i've heard it exists but wanna make sure it does before I get on the bus, find out it doesn't and then be late for the job I've got because I'll have to get a first bus instead. Cheers.


That article says it covers First zone 1&2 and Wessex A&B - is that not what you want?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 23, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> does this help?



Brilliant, thank you. I looked on that site but couldn't find it but that suggests I can use a wessex and a first bus for £4.50.



Thora said:


> That article says it covers First zone 1&2 and Wessex A&B - is that not what you want?



Yeah but I wasn't sure if it was different now as that article was written in March last year and it's all be rezoned since then hasn't it? Thanks for the reply though .


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 24, 2014)

Bloody hell still useless! I bought the Bristol Rider on a wessex bus, used it on a first bus as well with no problems. Got on another first bus:

Driver: 'What's this?'

Me: 'It's a Bristol Rider that lets me use any bus today run by any company'

Driver: 'Where did you get it? I've never heard of it!'

Me: 'A Wessex bus, I've just used them and a first bus without any issue'

Driver: 'Well you can get on but if the inspector comes aboard you'll have to explain it'



Another two journeys to go! Wonder if they'll play any different? FFS, if you insist on privatising essential services at least make sure your staff know what fucking 'product' you're selling!


----------



## Geri (Feb 24, 2014)

Inspector  Haven't seen one of those in 20 years!


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 24, 2014)

Had a similar thing once with a bus/rail rover - print out (the screen) info that goes with it, to show in such cases.
(It would have been a leaflet originally........)

Liked Doctor Carrot 's post for the privatisation comment, not the hassle factor......


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 25, 2014)

Other two journeys were no problem but I did have the page from First's website pre loaded on my phone just in case....which is kinda sad in a way but it's a fucking war out there!


----------

